# old shipmates



## PKiddell (Aug 17, 2005)

Ronnie McKinnon,Scots engineer joined the Princess Victoria for Delivery Voyage approx 1954


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to this great site
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

PK, a warm welcome to you. Thank you for joining the community and for your posting; I am hopeful someone will be able to answer before long. Do enjoy the site and all it has to offer, and we very much look forward to your postings in due course. Bon Voyage. (Thumb)


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Don't know Ronnie McKinnon, but I did sail with a mate called Bob McKinnon shortis with black curly hair, a tankerman from up North but still on the mainland.

Meanwhile, welcome aboard from the flat bit of Europe, have a good trip.


----------

